# "He Was the Real Deal"



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to plug a fantastic story about my Uncle Larry Harvey born and raised
in Newfoundland, who is now 82 and resides in Toronto. 

Over 50 years ago, Larry was an up and coming country
music singer/singwriter trying to make it big in Nashville. And he nearly did just that.
A contemporary of Hank Snow, Johnny Cash and many others, Larry had an amazing
voice and knew how to write a country tune. His best stuff seemed to be right around the
corner when he gave it up to essentially support his family.

Larry was on THE first list of the Country Music Association in 1958, alongside the likes of 
Cash, Autry, Acuff, Eddy Arnold, the Everly Brothers, Marty Robbins and Tennessee Ernie Ford.
Not bad company!

Over 50 Years later, Larry's Son Shane, decided to figure all of this out..what happened and 
eventually could we get him to perform at the Ryman Auditorium. Shane also made a documentary movie about the whole thing. With some help from Jim Vallance, Larry had his chance to perform
at the home of the Grand Ole Opry last year... at 81 years of age!

Just this month, Larry is back in the studio re-recording his songs and he sounds pretty darn good.
The documentary, called "Paper Promises" is currently being aired on Super Channel and has been featured on CBC Radio, The Toronto Sun and The Telegram (Newfoundland).

Its such a cool story for any music fan to watch. You can check out the following links
to get more information. 

Thanks everyone,
Barry

Home
YouTube - Paper Promises Trailer
'He was the real deal' - Local - News - The Telegram


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Great story Barry


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It is a pretty cool story. Appreciate you posting it and all the best to Larry !!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like one hell of a story. I hope to catch that one soon. That's the one thing about music that I love so much. Unlike many hobbies you can do it for a lifetime!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for that! I'm going to share it with others. What a great heartwarming story!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'll be watching for this one, that trailer has me hooked.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard that story on CBC radio the other week. Nice story. Just goes to show you: don't let go of your dreams, because you never know when they'll come true.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for your positive comments everyone.
Uncle Larry and Shane are aware of this thread and appreaciate it very much!.
B


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting. What a great story to share.
I have to see the doc !!!!

Cheers
pete


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A very nice and moving story! There are lots of excellent musicians in and from NFLD and the East Coast in general. Being so many small towns, music was one of the main ways families had to entertain themselves.

Barry: I hope you don't mind me posting it on the HC Acoustic forum. I thought more people should see this. http://acapella.harmony-central.com...-He-Was-The-Real-Deal&p=41779581#post41779581


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

FlipFlopFly said:


> A very nice and moving story! There are lots of excellent musicians in and from NFLD and the East Coast in general. Being so many small towns, music was one of the main ways families had to entertain themselves.
> 
> Barry: I hope you don't mind me posting it on the HC Acoustic forum. I thought more people should see this. He Was The Real Deal


No problem, thanks for doing that!


----------

